
Intro to Manufactured Spending - tacon
http://thepointstraveler.com/beginners-guide-to-learn-how-to-travel-for-free-with-miles-and-points/intro-to-manufactured-spending/
======
tacon
I'd heard of this before, but I never knew it now has a name, "manufactured
spending", with forums [1] and subreddits [2].

[1] [http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/manufactured-
spending-719/](http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/manufactured-spending-719/)

[2] [http://www.reddit.com/r/churning](http://www.reddit.com/r/churning)

